# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Testosterone Propionate

## PTbyJason

Propionate 

Molecular weight: 74.0792

----------


## FCECC2

ive got great results from it  :Wink: 

Sterivet testosterone proprionate from Vetoquinol

----------


## FCECC2

another one
i know it not the clearer but theyre still legit  :Big Grin:

----------


## PTbyJason

Propionat QV 100

10 mL Vial

100 mg/mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Jeneka Laboratories Inc.

Test-O-Prop

100 mg/mL (10 mL)

200 mg/mL (20 mL)

----------


## PTbyJason

russian propionate 50mg/ml
Farmadon
Russia

----------


## PTbyJason

Virormone

2 mL ampules

100 mg/mL

----------


## PTbyJason

testosterone propionate chemical structure

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Nordic

Name: Virormone

Substance: 50mg testosterone propionate /ml

Container: 2ml amp

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

Here is the top

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

BTW i suck at posting pics, they are HUGE. But least the detail is great  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

Here is the lot number, I hope my stuff is real..... is there anyway I can make sure?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: B.M. Pharmaceuticals

Name: Testopin-100

Substance: 100 mg testosterone propionate /ml

Container: 1ml amp and 2ml vial

----------


## mitch428cj

Power Edge Labs Testosterone Prop. 20ml 100mg/ml

----------


## PlasticFuture112

British Dragon Prop, Great Stuff by my account.

----------


## angelxterminator

> British Dragon Prop, Great Stuff by my account.


those bd vials are diff now though. They no longer have the holographic sticker, but have a metallic strip instead. The strip will either be blue, or more commonly red!

----------


## Thegr8One

> what did you pay for the QV prop, im looking at [email protected]@@ a bottle 10ml


dude at that price you're getting RAPED

----------


## hardgainer1

aw crap

----------


## Titan Worm

Test propionate - Testopin (BM Pharmaceuticals) INDIA:

----------


## Titan Worm

Testosterone propionate (Farmak) Ukraine:

----------


## funbos

PropioJect

EUROCHEM ukraine

10 ml vials and 5 ml vials, 100 mg/ml

----------


## Bizz

silverback labs test prop 100mg/ml 
20ml bottle

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

Manufacturer: Body Research

Name: Testolic

Substance: Testosterone Propionate 100mg 50mg/ml 2ml

Container: 2 ml

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

Manufacturer: SteriVet

Name: ANATEST

Substance: Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml

Container: 10ml

----------

